# chronic gas



## mariespurlore (Jan 23, 2013)

My strory with IBS started 20 years ago with constant diahrea and gas. Since then it has changed to constipation and of course the chronic gas which never changes. I origionally was prescribed Efforxor XR for my IBS and anxiety , which actually helped with the diahrea .I'm no longer on the medicine. I have learned thru trial and error how to deal with the constipation. I have made it a routine to drink two cups of coffee every morning along with i tsp of fiber powder and I take One phillips colon pill everyday. This seems to be working for the constipation . I just have a constant chronic problem with gas , omg the gas is horrible. Any suggestions on how to rid the gas. I have taken up to 10 gas pills in one day and I'm afraid of the long term use of doing this? Anyone else with this problem?

Thanks

Mariespurlore


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Gas pills, you mean simethicone? It is about the most harmless substance you can take, but the problem is if it is in your stomach and the gas is in the colon it won't help.

What is horrible about your gas? Is it smell? Or do you fart way more than the normal 10-20 X a day, or are you just really bloated and in pain without any more farting that usual?

Smell --reduce sulfur in the diet and if you tolerate peptobismol that can reduce odor. A low dose may not make the constipation worse but it depends.

Volume--if you fart more than 20 times a day or just want to try not to fart at all even if a normal number of farts try the Low FODMAP diet. If the fiber you take is fermentable (like psyllium) maybe try a less fermentable fiber like citucel.

Bloating or pain, try fennel or digestive enzymes with meals for bloating after eating and peppermint for pain.


----------



## mariespurlore (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I also suffer from chronic allergies which is a big contributor to the gas. I just wanna know what I can do to rid the gas when it starts It seems that the gas pills no longer work with the gas I get from allergies. I'm currently working on getting them under controll which seems to be easier said then done between the allergy and ibs symptoms I feel like I'm dummed to live a life with smelly constant gas.


----------



## AnnAtomy (Feb 23, 2013)

You probably cannot digest any sugars ranging from junk food to carrots and milk. See a GOOD doctor and ask for a lactulose breath test to see if you have bacterial overgrowth in the SMALL intestine fermenting these things. Insist that he treat you. The anxiety medicine is not going to stop flatulence.


----------

